# Scared to sleep



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Over the last month or so I've developed a fear to fall asleep. I don't like the idea of being unconscious and not having control. As I'm trying to fall asleep I get a feeling as I'm falling. Also my visual snow is really bad in the dark and I get what looks like changing colors it goes from green to red to blue and it gets darker and makes me feel like I'm gonna pass out. It's been happening every night. Anybody else have this ?


----------



## Jkbobell (Feb 1, 2015)

I also have a fear of going to sleep. I don't want to be alone with my thoughts. I sometimes wake up in a panic attack and sometimes when I'm just falling asleep I will have like a mini panic attack.

Nothing much to add other than your not alone.


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

Same. I fear being aware of the process of going from being awake to being asleep. I always distract myself with browsing on my phone and/or listening to a podcast until I'm really really sleepy.


----------



## JayB (Apr 6, 2015)

^^^^^haha exactly alostcause, i had that even before dp, so i guess it's just an anxiety symptom.


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

alostcause said:


> Same. I fear being aware of the process of going from being awake to being asleep. I always distract myself with browsing on my phone and/or listening to a podcast until I'm really really sleepy.


 yeah I do the same thing. It usually helps


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm not afraid of bodily sensations, going to sleep, but I am afraid of the mental ones like "alostcause" mentioned. I also feel absent between sleeping and waking phases, as most people do, which can be uncomfortable in combination with DPDR and anxiety. Basically put, we feel your pain.


----------



## hurricane123 (Dec 15, 2015)

i had the same issue it gets better with time.


----------

